

Ask HN: Which game console will be the easiest to develop for? - SteveV4389

All major game consoles and Ouya.
======
eb0la
Mobile consoles like PSP(\s*)? and Nintendo .?DS.? are loosing quickly market
share to AppStore-based devices (from apple, google, etc...) in mobile or
tablet form.

I would bet for firefoxOS on the mobile/tablet market
(<http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/partners/)-> just because "low-end"
devices will grab a lot of market share in "developing" countries and users
with their first smartphone (think about growth).

For living room & sofa consoles... the hardest part is not programming, but
publishing. Try the one with more "indie" games.

------
TobbenTM
Depends what languages you know etc.

Xbox has XNA, which is OK.

Ouya has many Android game libraries, amongst others: libGDX.

Or you could count Steambox as a console, and develop in whatever you want (to
a certain degree).

~~~
jamesjguthrie
I like XNA, isn't it defunct now though?

------
xoail
I spent some time playing with kinect sdk and was surprised to see how mature
it looked. Easiness totally depends on what you are trying to achieve.

